# Floating home office desk build.



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

I created a floating home office desk because of the situation we are all in now. Working at home is again strongly advised here in the Netherlands and I needed a sturdy desk for that. A place where I can work quietly and now with a great outdoor view aswell. I chose a floating home office desk because of the limited space it uses. This had to remain affordable and easy to assemble. I am very satisfied with the outcome. 

Please tell me what you like or dislike about this fun little project :wink:


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Looks nice ... clean.
I was expecting to see you get something in your eye when you were on your back working directly over your face with no protection.


----------



## VirginiaHart (Dec 25, 2020)

Yeah this looks really good. I think that if I had something like that I might actually like working from home haha. But in all honestly I never really was the work from home kind of type. I always like to be surrounded by people, I love the buzz of the crowd and everything. So I have always been looking for job positions that have a office option available. 
Before the pandemic started I was working as a manager at a company that was renting one of those serviced offices with high speed internet and snacks and anything else you can imagine. It does help my concentration and work productivity to have everything I want at my disposal. I think that if you guys are in look for an office you should consider a serviced office. I am sure you will not regret it.


----------

